# Bruno at Fallen Manor



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

"Happy Halloween" Now GIVE ME CANDY


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love that first shot - what a perfect cat face


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

Too cute, your cat like to pose


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Optym said:


> Too cute, your cat like to pose


He does the other 2 kinda have to get them just right


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ummm..could we see HAUNT pics??
And why isn't there fur on the carpet??


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hey.. that varmit is trying to attack your prop call animal control HURRY!!!!!!!! LOL


----------

